# What could be better than one Model 3?



## SoFlaModel3

Answer ... two Model 3's!!

After much deliberation my wife pulled the trigger today on a storm trooper white on white dual motor non-performance Model 3!!!


----------



## iChris93

What made you go for dual motor in the flat lands of Florida?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

iChris93 said:


> What made you go for dual motor in the flat lands of Florida?


White interior was the primary catalyst. If we waited for RWD to get white we'd lose $3,750 in credit.


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> White interior was the primary catalyst. If we waited for RWD to get white we'd lose $3,750 in credit.


so pay $6500 more to save $3750


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> so pay $6500 more to save $3750


No, they paid $5000 more to save $3750. And they'll get the car sooner.

And given that delivery for orders placed right now are estimated for 2-4 months, there's still a chance for them to get the full $7500.


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Answer ... two Model 3's!!
> 
> After much deliberation my wife pulled the trigger today on a storm trooper white on white dual motor non-performance Model 3!!!
> 
> View attachment 13704


Yes!!! Awesome news! Very happy and excited for you and your family!


----------



## GDN

Very nice. Good thing that garage wash is pretty quick. 

Any decisions yet or the charging? Share the UMC until the WC’s arrive?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> so pay $6500 more to save $3750





garsh said:


> No, they paid $5000 more to save $3750. And they'll get the car sooner.
> 
> And given that delivery for orders placed right now are estimated for 2-4 months, there's still a chance for them to get the full $7500.


What @garsh said. We effectively spent $5,000 to get $3,750 (or rather not lose it). There is no telling and when RWD gets white interior (knowing Tesla probably 5 minutes after it's too late for us to change). My wife is patient, but her current car's warranty just ended and she's sick of pumping gas so there is no time like the present.



GDN said:


> Very nice. Good thing that garage wash is pretty quick.
> 
> Any decisions yet or the charging? Share the UMC until the WC's arrive?


We're going to share the UMC until I can get the 2 WC's installed!


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> What @garsh said. We effectively spent $5,000 to get $3,750 (or rather not lose it). There is no telling and when RWD gets white interior (knowing Tesla probably 5 minutes after it's too late for us to change). My wife is patient, but her current car's warranty just ended and she's sick of pumping gas so there is no time like the present.
> 
> We're going to share the UMC until I can get the 2 WC's installed!


i had added the white interior price in 

but, FYI, to date, there have not been any AWD with 19" wheels and white interiors VINd yet.


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> White interior was the primary catalyst. If we waited for RWD to get white we'd lose $3,750 in credit.


You sure you shouldn't just hold onto that P3D+ you are testing and give your wife MB THE TESLA?


----------



## plankeye

Uh, a Model Y and a Tesla Pickup?? .

The Model Y for easier doggy hauling, and the pickup for hauling all sorts of other crap (including ass, of course! )


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> i had added the white interior price in
> 
> but, FYI, to date, there have not been any AWD with 19" wheels and white interiors VINd yet.


That's good to know. Hopefully we can get in on a the tail end of a batch and sneak away with a really fast delivery. That said timing doesn't matter at all, the goal is just to beat 12/31 obviously.



LUXMAN said:


> You sure you shouldn't just hold onto that P3D+ you are testing and give your wife MB THE TESLA?


My review is coming soon. The M3P, yes @garsh as much as you may hate to hear this the keycard was labeled "M3P", is a true monster. My wife wanted white on white so there was no play where I could get the beast and she takes my car.



plankeye said:


> Uh, a Model Y and a Tesla Pickup?? .
> 
> The Model Y for easier doggy hauling, and the pickup for hauling all sorts of other crap (including ass, of course! )


I think ultimately she doesn't want to pump gas until Model Y makes an appearance. Given what we're seeing the Model Y probably drops with no available tax credits and that money sure does sweeten the pot!


----------



## Caulin

I ordered a white awd with black interior, with aero wheels. Can’t wait to get it delivered. Ultimately I’m with you, as long as I get it before the end of the year I’m good, but I really want it NOW!


----------



## Foxtrotter

Congratulations!
Nothing like having one model 3 to motivate the spouse to want one.
It took us about a month after getting the first to order the second one.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Wow! Luck of the draw with her color choice and rims I guess. 

Ordered 8/26
Email 9/6 
Delivery 9/23-9/30, we are requesting 9/29


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wow! Luck of the draw with her color choice and rims I guess.
> 
> Ordered 8/26
> Email 9/6
> Delivery 9/23-9/30, we are requesting 9/29


WOW!!!! Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wow! Luck of the draw with her color choice and rims I guess.
> 
> Ordered 8/26
> Email 9/6
> Delivery 9/23-9/30, we are requesting 9/29


Awesome! Can't wait to see her doing videos outrunning you


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> WOW!!!! Awesome news! Congrats!


Thanks!!



LUXMAN said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to see her doing videos outrunning you


Grrrr 

J/k, I think I can will mine to go faster anyway with a heavier right foot


----------



## NR4P

@SoFlaModel3 lucky that your wife wants just the M3. Mine went to Tesla store without me and wants an X.

But no order yet . Whew .


----------



## SoFlaModel3

NR4P said:


> @SoFlaModel3 lucky that your wife wants just the M3. Mine went to Tesla store without me and wants an X.
> 
> But no order yet . Whew .


She wanted @TrevP 's Model X for sure but it wasn't going to happen. I think she'll be plenty happy with the Storm Trooper Model 3!


----------



## TrevP

NR4P said:


> @SoFlaModel3 lucky that your wife wants just the M3. Mine went to Tesla store without me and wants an X.
> 
> But no order yet . Whew .


Well if you decide on the X you know what to do.. my referral code is ....


----------



## LUXMAN

TrevP said:


> Well if you decide on the X you know what to do.. my referral code is ....


Ha. Maybe spread the wealth 
But I bet he refers himself!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Ha. Maybe spread the wealth
> But I bet he refers himself!


I think we'll keep the 3's for a little while


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I think we'll keep the 3's for a little while


Meant Trev's referral code plea  Some of us can't get one no matter how many people we talk up.


----------



## Love

@SoFlaModel3 time to change that TBD in your sig?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> Meant Trev's referral code plea  Some of us can't get one no matter how many people we talk up.


Bad time to say I desperately want 2 more?  I'd love to be at the next product unveiling next to Trev!



Lovesword said:


> @SoFlaModel3 time to change that TBD in your sig?


Good call!


----------



## Tesla Newbie

SoFalModel3 - is there a husband/wife summon challenge in our future? It will be fascinating to compare the extent of wind resistance of the two colors in your family at the wicked-fast speeds of summon and grueling distance of 39 feet.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tesla Newbie said:


> SoFalModel3 - is there a husband/wife summon challenge in our future? It will be fascinating to compare the extent of wind resistance of the two colors in your family at the wicked-fast speeds of summon and grueling distance of 39 feet.


Sadly no autopilot on hers so the race is dead in the water


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Thing are progressing nicely.

Delivery is now Friday morning, September 28th!

“Funding secured” with Suncoast Credit Union for 72 months @ 2.5%.

She has the car’s name picked out as well (secret for now) 

All that’s left is the trade in, our final down payment, and getting the draft from the CU to Tesla.


----------



## Michael Russo

@SoFlaModel3 , this is amazing... happy for y'all!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

IDA just provided my wife’s VIN via email ... 101xxx. 

Only the trade in is left to button down in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## GregRF

garsh said:


> And given that delivery for orders placed right now are estimated for 2-4 months, there's still a chance for them to get the full $7500.


But with a 2nd car this year they will need to have 15K in tax liability to get the full 2nd rebate as well. Which if your getting 2 Teslas in a year I'm guessing isn't a problem.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GregRF said:


> But with a 2nd car this year they will need to have 15K in tax liability to get the full 2nd rebate as well. Which if your getting 2 Teslas in a year I'm guessing isn't a problem.


That's very true -- you have to make sure you have the liability for all of both credits.


----------



## Bokonon

Do you have any idea of what your wife going to name her car? Has "JB The Tesla" been ruled out?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> Do you have any idea of what your wife going to name her car? Has "JB The Tesla" been ruled out?


She has the name figured out, but it's a surprise for the video (if she lets me do one). Hint not JB The Tesla


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Today's update...

Trade-in/Sale of my wife's Hyundai Sonata
Our Hyundai dealer offered $12,200 and had a terrible attitude
Tesla took a while, but their offer came in at $12,300
CarMax took 30 minutes and offered $13,000
Tesla will match
We had positive equity and this adds an extra $780 in sales tax savings on the trade-in​Financing
Our account with Suncoast Credit Union has been funded (required for their loans)
Our loan with Suncoast Credit Union is fully approved and payment can be issued to Tesla anytime​Delivery appears to still be in track for 9/28!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Though we have known the VIN for some time now, it is officially in my wife's account.

An interesting theory was posted in another thread and came to fruition.... the VIN appeared in her Tesla account exactly 7 days out minus 3 hours. Why 3 hours, because we are EST and Tesla is on PST. Odd, but cool to see the weird random automation. It also explains why anyone that has their delivery delayed loses their VIN, it's probably not a new car, but rather just logic on the Tesla account page to not show the VIN before 7 days out.


----------



## Bokonon

SoFlaModel3 said:


> An interesting theory was posted in another thread and came to fruition.... the VIN appeared in her Tesla account exactly 7 days out minus 3 hours. Why 3 hours, because we are EST and Tesla is on PST. Odd, but cool to see the weird random automation. It also explains why anyone that has their delivery delayed loses their VIN, it's probably not a new car, but rather just logic on the Tesla account page to not show the VIN before 7 days out.


The 7 days must have been a fairly recent change, as my VIN appeared almost exactly 72 hours prior to my delivery appointment on August 31st. (As you pointed out, time zone difference probably accounted for the +/- a few hours difference.) Either way, I'm relieved to see an increasing automation in the ordering/paperwork process, since it continues to be something Tesla sorely needs as a company in order to continue to scale deliveries.

I may be asking this question too early, since delivery is still a week away, but... As someone who has now gone through the ordering / paperwork process twice -- including in the Dark Ages of early 2018 -- has the second time around been a smoother, less haphazard experience? That's the impression I'm getting... which is all the more notable given that Tesla is now delivering *thousands* of cars per week instead of merely hundreds!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bokonon said:


> The 7 days must have been a fairly recent change, as my VIN appeared almost exactly 72 hours prior to my delivery appointment on August 31st. (As you pointed out, time zone difference probably accounted for the +/- a few hours difference.) Either way, I'm relieved to see an increasing automation in the ordering/paperwork process, since it continues to be something Tesla sorely needs as a company in order to continue to scale deliveries.
> 
> I may be asking this question too early, since delivery is still a week away, but... As someone who has now gone through the ordering / paperwork process twice -- including in the Dark Ages of early 2018 -- has the second time around been a smoother, less haphazard experience? That's the impression I'm getting... which is all the more notable given that Tesla is now delivering *thousands* of cars per week instead of merely hundreds!


The first time around was a whirlwind with the car coming in 7 days. The same online tools were in place and volume was low. That said, I'm equally pleased. I have seen reports of non-responsive employees. Everyone we have dealt with was responsive for both cars!

So only difference ... first car had instaVIN and faster turn on trade in quote.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

My wife got a call from a local Tesla Delivery Specialist after 9 pm local time last night. She didn't know what to ask for regarding our credit union so she called me right away and I took a flier calling back. I figured no chance they'd answer.

They picked up at 9:30 pm local time. 

They confirmed a draft from the credit union for the loan is acceptable.
They also confirmed a personal check at delivery for our balance is acceptable.
Finally, they confirmed the CarMax trade adjustment has been added to the account.

We're all set. Oh and they confirmed the car arrives Wednesday along with tons and tons and tons of cars. It will be ready for Friday morning!

I will probably swing by Thursday at some point to look for it


----------



## LUXMAN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My wife got a call from a local Tesla Delivery Specialist after 9 pm local time last night. She didn't know what to ask for regarding our credit union so she called me right away and I took a flier calling back. I figured no chance they'd answer.
> 
> They picked up at 9:30 pm local time.
> 
> They confirmed a draft from the credit union for the loan is acceptable.
> They also confirmed a personal check at delivery for our balance is acceptable.
> Finally, they confirmed the CarMax trade adjustment has been added to the account.
> 
> We're all set. Oh and they confirmed the car arrives Wednesday along with tons and tons and tons of cars. It will be ready for Friday morning!
> 
> I will probably swing by Thursday at some point to look for it


So you are going to go Stalking is what you are saying 

Seriously though, do you have your charging situation set up? Dual Signature wall connectors?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

LUXMAN said:


> So you are going to go Stalking is what you are saying
> 
> Seriously though, do you have your charging situation set up? Dual Signature wall connectors?


Sure sounds like some stalking is in order 

Signature wall charger #1 is on order with no sense of timing.

My second referral picked up his car yesterday actually, so now I'm waiting to be able to order the second charger!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MVPA came in today. Pretty sure I will go stalk the car at lunch tomorrow


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Wow! Luck of the draw with her color choice and rims I guess.
> 
> Ordered 8/26
> Email 9/6
> Delivery 9/23-9/30, we are requesting 9/29


Wow, that's crazy fast! Good timing for order, I'd guess, as Tesla is working triple time to maximize deliveries in Q3.
You're all set to make room for it ? (Not sharing a WC, why not? unlikely you both take a road trip the same day, each in their own car, no?)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Bernard said:


> Wow, that's crazy fast! Good timing for order, I'd guess, as Tesla is working triple time to maximize deliveries in Q3.
> You're all set to make room for it ? (Not sharing a WC, why not? unlikely you both take a road trip the same day, each in their own car, no?)


To start we will share a Nema 14-50. My wife gets home earlier than I do so she'll just get home and plug in. She probably needs 2-2.5 hours of charging on a typical day. So realistically by the time we're done with dinner she's back to her charge limit. Then I'll just plug mine in for overnight and then we're good to go.

Since I have 2 free signature wall chargers coming we might as well have some fun with it.

Florida does not have peak/off-peak rates, so timing-wise doesn't matter. Just looking for the convenience of plug in and forget it.

As an aside, we'll see how the sharing goes to start. It may just be even easier that we both charge every other day.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I am now happy to report that our car insurance (Progressive) goes down $16/6 months moving my wife from a Hyundai Sonata (~$33k) to the Model 3 ($59k) with coverage staying the same and including gap insurance.


----------



## Ormond

Where do you take delivery? I just noticed that your loaner performance model was white. Was the VIN a 55k or 72k? I wonder if that's the one that was offered to me.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Ormond said:


> Where do you take delivery? I just noticed that your loaner performance model was white. Was the VIN a 55k or 72k? I wonder if that's the one that was offered to me.


That demo performance car was from Boca Town Center.

We are taking delivery tomorrow at the Dania location and I just confirmed the car is in prep right now!


----------



## Bernard

SoFlaModel3 said:


> To start we will share a Nema 14-50. My wife gets home earlier than I do so she'll just get home and plug in. She probably needs 2-2.5 hours of charging on a typical day. So realistically by the time we're done with dinner she's back to her charge limit. Then I'll just plug mine in for overnight and then we're good to go.
> 
> Since I have 2 free signature wall chargers coming we might as well have some fun with it.
> 
> Florida does not have peak/off-peak rates, so timing-wise doesn't matter. Just looking for the convenience of plug in and forget it.
> 
> As an aside, we'll see how the sharing goes to start. It may just be even easier that we both charge every other day.


The HPWC is certainly a pleasure to use, not to mention pushing 50% more current (for a Model 3) than the Mobile.
Dual signature chargers and two Model 3s => sounds like a call for pictures ;-)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

What a day! The Tesla team at Dania Beach, Florida was absolutely fantastic. They were very kind and on time. The car was ready to go and in fantastic shape. They didn't rush us, but it was rushed (if that makes sense). I gave my wife a more thorough orientation in the parking lot before we left. I'll follow up with a full video of the day, but so far we couldn't be happier.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1045797010480267265


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Introducing "The White Hat", our second Model 3!


----------



## GDN

In your comparison old and new video, the new - the Model 3's side by side, her AWD looks like it sits about 2 inches or so higher than the RWD, are the shadows playing a trick there or are they that much different?


----------



## LUXMAN

GDN said:


> In your comparison old and new video, the new - the Model 3's side by side, her AWD looks like it sits about 2 inches or so higher than the RWD, are the shadows playing a trick there or are they that much different?


Funny you say that, I was thinking the same thing. I know @SoFlaModel3 didn't lower his...

But I didn't want to be the one to say it first...TAG @GDN is it!


----------



## NR4P

Congratulations on the new one. I don't normally choose white, but the white on white is very pretty.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> In your comparison old and new video, the new - the Model 3's side by side, her AWD looks like it sits about 2 inches or so higher than the RWD, are the shadows playing a trick there or are they that much different?





LUXMAN said:


> Funny you say that, I was thinking the same thing. I know @SoFlaModel3 didn't lower his...
> 
> But I didn't want to be the one to say it first...TAG @GDN is it!


Others have said the same. I need to measure for sure (haven't yet).



NR4P said:


> Congratulations on the new one. I don't normally choose white, but the white on white is very pretty.


Thanks! I'm only slightly jealous


----------



## PNWmisty

GDN said:


> In your comparison old and new video, the new - the Model 3's side by side, her AWD looks like it sits about 2 inches or so higher than the RWD, are the shadows playing a trick there or are they that much different?


We just accepted delivery of our second Model 3 today and I think the photo must be a bit of an optical illusion because our AWD P seems pretty much identical to our LR. I can't tell for sure because the ground they are sitting on right now is not perfectly level. I'll have to set the tires to the same pressure and take them somewhere flat to measure more carefully.


----------



## NR4P

PNWmisty said:


> We just accepted delivery of our second Model 3 today and I think the photo must be a bit of an optical illusion because our AWD P seems pretty much identical to our LR. I can't tell for sure because the ground they are sitting on right now is not perfectly level. I'll have to set the tires to the same pressure and take them somewhere flat to measure more carefully.


Park them side by side.
Then take a 2x4 that you know to be level, place it across the roofs (gently, don't scratch them) and put a level on the 2x4.

That will be alot easier than trying to use a tape measure due to the curves at top of the car, and the sides of the car aren't perfectly flat either.


----------



## GDN

I figured a tape measure to the wheel well or another place or two would confirm.


----------



## PNWmisty

NR4P said:


> Park them side by side.
> Then take a 2x4 that you know to be level, place it across the roofs (gently, don't scratch them) and put a level on the 2x4.
> 
> That will be alot easier than trying to use a tape measure due to the curves at top of the car, and the sides of the car aren't perfectly flat either.


I think measuring the ground clearance to three or four spots on the belly pan would be the most accurate method (even if it does involve lay on the ground).


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> I think measuring the ground clearance to three or four spots on the belly pan would be the most accurate method (even if it does involve lay on the ground).


I'll get the measurements of our cars very soon!


----------



## garsh

PNWmisty said:


> I think measuring the ground clearance to three or four spots on the belly pan would be the most accurate method (even if it does involve lay on the ground).


I just measured ground clearance today for my Performance with PUO.
It was 5" at the front jack point and 5.5" at the rear jack point.

P.S. - my jack is too tall to fit - I need one of those low-profile jacks. Thus why I was measuring.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Well it's been a week now, so we're following up with my wife's review. I think she's an important critic as the "normal consumer" that is not car crazy and not a techie. This is who Tesla will be selling to once the backlog is cleared out.


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Well it's been a week now, so we're following up with my wife's review. I think she's an important critic as the "normal consumer" that is not car crazy and not a techie. This is who Tesla will be selling to once the backlog is cleared out.


Is the lack of grab handles because they would interfere with the deployment of the upper curtain airbags?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> Is the lack of grab handles because they would interfere with the deployment of the upper curtain airbags?


I have to imagine it's either that or just due to limited space in general.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

2 weeks in and near heart attack as my wife was inches from driving right into the house when parking in the garage


----------



## GDN

Was she testing the notification? Or maybe testing the new feature about limiting acceleration with obstacle awareness. You have to know that if she didn't hit it, it must have been her intention to get that close and she was just testing you.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

Hey SoFla, sorry if this was asked and answered, but I’m wondering why you and your wife opted for AWD for the second 3. It doesn’t appear that she’s a car nut and I’m guessing that the roads in south Florida are typically free of snow. If the answer is that you wanted something different for the sheer joy of comparing one to the other ... that works for me!

On another note, the pic of the car, the garage wall, and the minimal space between them gave me heart palpitations.


----------



## garsh

Tesla Newbie said:


> Hey SoFla, sorry if this was asked and answered, but I'm wondering why you and your wife opted for AWD for the second 3.


Because she wanted the white interior, and at the time it was only available if you ordered AWD.


----------



## Tesla Newbie

garsh said:


> Because she wanted the white interior, and at the time it was only available if you ordered AWD.


Ha! I suppose that would have been my 637th guess. Right after the cat stepped on the keyboard and inadvertently ordered the second motor.


----------



## Oyster Bait

She's just a gear head, my guess. (lucky guy)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Tesla Newbie said:


> Ha! I suppose that would have been my 637th guess. Right after the cat stepped on the keyboard and inadvertently ordered the second motor.


As @garsh said, it was all about white on white. I must say, she was a very slow driver historically but the dual motor is bringing out her inner speed demon 

Side note -- in the spirit of regretting things, could have saved a lot had we know white on white mid range would be possible. My car is the road trip car, so the 310 mile range is overkill.


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> 2 weeks in and near heart attack as my wife was inches from driving right into the house when parking in the garage
> 
> View attachment 16035


That's great, I love a fearless woman who is a skilled driver and is not afraid to show off her driving skills!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

First 2 mods done on my wife's car. The next one should be fun to install and done within the next few weeks!


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


>


Loved the way it just "globbed" on there! What kind of difference did you notice in touch sensitivity? Does it increase or decrease the size of the click targets? Is it more or less likely to register a touch? How about dragging?

Like you, I've never been a screen protector kind of guy. But if it mostly solves the fingerprints, yeah baby!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> Loved the way it just "globbed" on there! What kind of difference did you notice in touch sensitivity? Does it increase or decrease the size of the click targets? Is it more or less likely to register a touch? How about dragging?
> 
> Like you, I've never been a screen protector kind of guy. But if it mostly solves the fingerprints, yeah baby!


So I didn't say it in the video (should have), but I find it's easier to drag your finger on the screen which is awesome! Touch sensitivity is unchanged and you reduce glare and fingerprints. It's a win all around!!


----------



## MelindaV

with all the tweets/posts/videos on Elon Accessories, I assume you are getting some kickback for us using your links?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> with all the tweets/posts/videos on Elon Accessories, I assume you are getting some kickback for us using your links?


They do offer an affiliate program for influencers much like most of the products you see in YouTube videos today. No different than Abstract Ocean, who offers a competitive product for screen protection. I think you're seeing a lot of people posting about the Elon Accessories product because it's literally that good. I actually bought 2 of them (neither were free).

Now I can't speak for others, so I can only speak for myself. I only put products in videos that I use and like. I'd rather make pennies on affiliate revenues than steer anyone in the wrong direction and lose subscribers' trust. To that end, you'll never see a video from me selling a product from RPM as I do not believe in them as a company. I have also turned down some free products and an opportunity at affiliate revenue because they weren't products I would actually use. Also, I have a product for instance where the buyer using my link gets a discount and I do not get any revenues at all (the sunshade). I actually fought hard to get the discount code even after finding out they didn't offer an affiliate program because I think it's a great product.

I started producing videos with my phone and an old tripod I had. As I started to gain a follower base the comments would call for better quality and that costs money. In a few short months here are my expenses:

Logo
Intro video
Camcorder
GoPro (technically on loan)
Camera suction cup mount
Camera lens hood
Microphone
2 lapel microphones
Green Screen 
Audio recorder
And my latest new item arrives Monday, lighting!
All said, I have a small channel and I think I've spent ~$800. That doesn't include my time to come up with the ideas for the videos, the recording, and the hours spent in post production putting it all together. A little affiliate revenue really goes a long way. At the end of the day it's up to the consumer of content to make a decision on how genuine the content producer(s) that they follow are. The affiliate revenues are small (at least at my stage of the game), but they can be quite sizeble with high follower counts. Those revenues help keep the content going though. I consider myself to still be in the "I'm having fun stage", but as you can see it's a not a small effort to make it all happen.


----------



## MelindaV

I wasn’t criticizing, just asking if there was a benefit to using a link vs going directly to their site


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> I wasn't criticizing, just asking if there was a benefit to using a link vs going directly to their site


You only mentioned the word kickback, but no worries. Unfortunately on the Elon Accessories there is no discount for the buyer. I think they're too new right now.


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You only mentioned the word kickback, but no worries. Unfortunately on the Elon Accessories there is no discount for the buyer. I think they're too new right now.


Nothing wrong with a kickback, it's not like we're discussing government contracts here! Whenever there is a link to a page you can order from, I assume there's probably a small kickback involved.

I find the term "kickback" to be very descriptive and plain language. A term like "affiliate revenue" is somewhat opaque, like calling the garbage man a "sanitation worker".


----------



## SoFlaModel3

We got back to work on my wife's car installing the matte white @kenriko center console wrap just now...


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> We got back to work on my wife's car installing the matte white @kenriko center console wrap just now...
> 
> View attachment 18050
> View attachment 18051


Wow! Looks good. All you need now is to re-upholster the center armrest in a lighter color.

Now, this wouldn't be my thing, even hot pink might look good on that armrest...I'd probably just do it in white. Tesla never should have left it black on cars with white seats. But then there is the problem of the rear plastic trim strip, now that has to be painted.

Where does it end?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> Wow! Looks good. All you need now is to re-upholster the center armrest in a lighter color.
> 
> Now, this wouldn't be my thing, even hot pink might look good on that armrest...I'd probably just do it in white. Tesla never should have left it black on cars with white seats. But then there is the problem of the rear plastic trim strip, now that has to be painted.
> 
> Where does it end?


A white armrest to complete the job would be awesome, but then again I'm thinking it may get dirty more easily than the seats.


----------



## PNWmisty

SoFlaModel3 said:


> A white armrest to complete the job would be awesome, but then again I'm thinking it may get dirty more easily than the seats.


I don't know why the armrest would get dirtier than the seats unless you have a dog that likes to ride "co-pilot". We drape a towel over the armrest when we have the dog. woof-woof! He loves poking his head between our headrests, front paws standing on the armrest, and watching where we are going. I can almost floor it without losing him to the back seat...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

PNWmisty said:


> I don't know why the armrest would get dirtier than the seats unless you have a dog that likes to ride "co-pilot". We drape a towel over the armrest when we have the dog. woof-woof! He loves poking his head between our headrests, front paws standing on the armrest, and watching where we are going. I can almost floor it without losing him to the back seat...


My guess (since it's the unknown), your skin touches the armrest more than the seats so the oils in your skin could lead to a dirtier armrest than seat. I could be way off though...


----------



## LUXMAN

PNWmisty said:


> I don't know why the armrest would get dirtier than the seats unless you have a dog that likes to ride "co-pilot". We drape a towel over the armrest when we have the dog. woof-woof! He loves poking his head between our headrests, front paws standing on the armrest, and watching where we are going. I can almost floor it without losing him to the back seat...


Notice you say "ALMOST".....thinking you need to make a dog acceleration video for all of us to enjoy


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Wow time flies and my wife's car is almost 3 months old. I finally got around to comparing the changes over 7 months and 95,000 cars. @PNWmisty I forgot to do measurements, but will get that done soon!


----------

